# Around Long Island Regatta?



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

I received a notice from the YRALIS today of the 2009 schedule. It shows the ALIR starting on Thursday, July 23. It's usually the last Thursday in July. Anyone know if there has been a change this year, or is there an error on the YRA schedule?

I wanted to do the event, but if it starts July 23 I can't.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I think you're going to see some shuffling of dates as the snow melts later in the season. Our club just set the dates for several races that appear on the list this past Monday (05JAN) and I don't think the YRALIS has been advised of the correct dates yet. The ALIR is probably in a similar situation. The YRA figures the race will take place around the same time as last year, and in order to promote participation, puts out their list early, to get people thinking about it. The race organizers, seeing the list and getting questioned by potential racers, notify the YRA of the corrections. I don't think the YRA has spent any money printing anything up yet!


----------

